# Passport Renewal



## Jstpark13 (May 14, 2018)

Hello all, thanks for your help in advance! How would one renew their US passport when living in Mexico? We must return evety 180 days. Do we return and wait to receive, and can it be obtained within a week at most? Thanks again.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can renew your passport at the nearest US Consulate or US Embassy in Mexico. You may need an appointment, and it may take some “turnaround time“, so do not waite too long. Check the website of the consulate closest to you.
Otherwise, you would have to do it in the USA. Check with them for the time involved.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Jstpark13 said:


> Hello all, thanks for your help in advance! How would one renew their US passport when living in Mexico? We must return every 180 days. Do we return and wait to receive, and can it be obtained within a week at most? Thanks again.



My passport was stolen once and I got a temporary, good for 90 days, replacement at the Guadalajara Consulate in one day. However getting the regular replacement took several weeks.

Another thing to keep in mind if your passport is about to expire: Most countries require 3 to 6 months of time remaining on one's passport before allowing entrance. I don't know if Mexico checks it.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Jstpark13 said:


> Hello all, thanks for your help in advance! How would one renew their US passport when living in Mexico? We must return evety 180 days. Do we return and wait to receive, and can it be obtained within a week at most? Thanks again.


I just renewed my passport here. It expires in November, but I have to leave Mexico on June 7, and I was afraid I wouldn't be able to reenter with less than 6 months on it. I had to make an appointment at the consular agency in San Miguel de Allende. (The closest to Guanajuato.) The lead time for the appt was 10 days. I had thought that I could return to SMA to pick up the new passport at the consulate, but they required the use of DHL to deliver it. I got a text message from DHL yesterday that it will be available for pickup here in Guanajuato today. It took 3 weeks and one day from the date of my appointment.

.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

First, Welcome to the board.......

Mexico does not have the 6 month rule but some airlines believe they do so they may not let you board.
Mexico would only give you 90 days on your FMM if you did have only 3 months left...If you have the time I would do it in Mexico...If you fly every 180 days you may think about a passport card.....


----------

